# Majestyk M1 - Unbelievable Bargain Led



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

So, setting the scene.... the past 6 months due to the GFC many watches have come down in price and value, but one genre that's been heading steadily upwards for the past few years and is unhindered in its path has been quality LED and LCDs. Who knew these would ever find their feet in the WIS world...

I think the main reason has been the resurgence of interest in the 70s designs from the likes of Fossil, DKNY, Nixon and others of their ilk. The trendy young things have rediscovered LEDs and think the world of them. I had a great Nixon 'The Dork' a while back, it even spoke the time (occasionally calling you a Dork in the process, very amusing indeed!) LOL Those Dorks are collectible now as well and are commanding strong money...

Since then the market has moved on and now full proper LEDs have come on the market and the prices of them tumbled at the same time. So much so that the quality end of that modern LED market has collapsed and the small players have suffered...

Weve established that LEDs are a bit of a fashion right now... So of course a few years back when the trendy young things started to buy the higher end of the fashion brand's offerings the market looked rosy, but just like in the 70s with the Swiss watch houses, the Asians came in a killed the market.

A prime example of this is Majestyk. A Canadian watchmaker, not many of them... Marathon... Er... Who else?! LOL Jeff who owns Majestyk was a long time LED fan being active on DWF etc. He's a proper WIS and picked up on new LED craze when it started and had his own watch made, the Majestyk MK1. Now you may not know but that's not an easy task and yet he did it even getting the movts made and designing the case etc from scratch. Well done that man, he did what many of us would love to do.

The MK1 was a reasonable success and the 500 units of each colour (red or blue display) sold well enough for him to invest in a MK2 version. This has centered LEDs and coloured full display panels more like the usual LEDs from the 70s. The Mk1 has the smaller time apeture that's offset slight to the left with a clear screen.

The MK2s quickly sold out but by then the Chinese suppliers had come on stream. They were knocking out cheaply made, less well thought out LEDs. Some were actually backlit LCDs even... Tut tut! The market became awash with cheaper less quality units and the demand for the older Majestyk MK1s dropped off. It seems fashionistas would rather spend less, use it for a bit and then move onto the next craze when the battery died. It's probably what anyone with a marketing background would have told you if you asked them I guess but it sucks if youre the one holding the good stuff and no ones buying.

So Majestyk found itself with a stock of the remaining MK1s and demand was dropping, so rather than sit on them the company offered them at huge discounts to clear them. I came across the brand by chance when looking for a quality modern LED and started to track one down, once I started looking I was surprised to find how cheaply they were right now and bought instantly.

The watch is solid and huge. For those that know it's almost the size of an Omega CQ, with a bit less dial area. It's a proper LED and bright as hell, especially if you have the blue one (it has more light that a mobile phone when pressed at night, eek!). These watches sold for quite a bit over 125USD from the various resellers and IMHO are well worth that money to be honest, but at today's price... Well... Read on...

This watch is all stainless steel and even has WR. The bracelet is solid and heavy and balances the solid and heavy case. If I was being really picky Id say the clasp is a bit cheap, but of course this isn't a $10k watch or anything so what am I expecting? Well it's just that the rest of the watch is so well made the pressed stainless clasp seems a little at odds. Don't get me wrong it's well built, solid and dependable of course, and it will work for many years (its no worse than a clasp on a seiko etc, it's just more 'pedestrian' than perhaps I'd have expected/liked on such a cool watch. I don't have any other niggles though, the buttons are smooth and the watch has time/secs/date with leap year to keep the date in check, superb.

I have to say I was impressed with this one especially for the current sell off price of US30 bucks plus around $15 shipping... Mental cheap if you ask me! It seems the company still has red ones left, Ive been advised those are the 'retro red' models. The owner of the Majestyk has a good sense of humour and is a ncie guy to boot. It's hard not to get one of these if you have a passing interest in LEDs. Deep down I am really sorry they had to sell off these watches so cheaply and I expect it means no more Majestyks going forward, which is a shame as the designer has an eye for good design and obviously has some good contacts.

If you want one google the company and drop them an email and say you saw the write up here. At this price you wont get a discount as such but it places where you found the info.

In conclusion, I cant praise the quality of this watch enough for the price paid, the bracelet is worth the current 30bucks entry price alone If I am honest (my clasp niggle included), and then there is a dedicated movt and a solid SS case...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Jon - Not my cup of Darjeeling but a fascinating, informative post (as always)

Cheers ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Couldn't resist.

Have just bought one!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys, Im glad you liked. I probably should have done it as an article for DeskDivers, but it doesnt really fit with the theme, we really need another website for the cool dress watches... DeskDressers.com doesnt really work for me, seems to have an image issue. LOL

Gulp... I really want a MK2 red now... bugger this addiction! LOL

Alexus, youre the man! Cant wait for your thoughts


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks cool. But I guess your article has hiked demand - and therefore price? It's now not $30, it is advertised on their site as $59.99


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice review Jon.



Robin S said:


> Looks cool. But I guess your article has hiked demand - and therefore price? It's now not $30, it is advertised on their site as $59.99


He is selling the red one on ebay with a BIN of $29.99....item 150408946829


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There you go Robin, 30 of those Yankee Greenbacks buys you a lot these days... Thanks Paul for the kind words and the link.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great post Jon - I'd no interest in LEDs but now started to look at them in a different light. They are seriously cool looking pieces. :smoke:

Great stuff.

Alasdair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow Alasdair, Im humbled to have given you something to chase... Im glad you have seen the light (even if its only at the push of a button LOL)


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice review Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> Jon - Not my cup of Darjeeling but a fascinating, informative post (as always)
> 
> Cheers ... Paul :thumbsup:


Same here, it looks well made but not for me :wink2:


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Robin S said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice review Jon.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I couldn't resist and bought one. Can't go wrong for $30.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad people are enjoying this post.

Amusingly the modern LEDs seem to strobe when photographed. I got a lot of shots with missing segments and this one you can see a paler segment on the '3'. Interesting as your eye doesnt see that at all. Look at the camera back though and you see the different frequencies in action. very cool.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

JonW said:


> Glad people are enjoying this post.
> 
> Amusingly the modern LEDs seem to strobe when photographed. I got a lot of shots with missing segments and this one you can see a paler segment on the '3'. Interesting as your eye doesnt see that at all. Look at the camera back though and you see the different frequencies in action. very cool.


It's called multiplexing. The segments are driven only a few at the time, but so fast that the eye thinks they are all lit at the same time. If you were driving all segments simultaneously, you'll need a more complex driving circuit. It's very common on all displays. The frequency varies though.

If you use a longer shutter time on your camera, you'll capture all segments.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, Thanks for the info. The older LEDs dont seem to so it at all so I guess a faster refresh rate? I guess the newer ones with the multiplexing circuits also mean better batter life?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice review Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he has sold 5 today


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Make it six, I've just bought one for my daughter.

Thanks for the 'heads up' Jon.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

JonW said:


> Cool, Thanks for the info. The older LEDs dont seem to so it at all so I guess a faster refresh rate? I guess the newer ones with the multiplexing circuits also mean better batter life?


Battery lifetime would probably be better, but not too much. The peak current though the LEDs must be higher when it's multiplexed, or pulsed. So if a segment is on for 1/20 of the time, the peak current must be 20 times as high to have the same light output as a constantly lit segment. The average current will be the same. But since LEDs are usually more efficient when the current is quite high, you'll get more light by pulsing a LED with a low duty cycle and a high peak current. So if you lower the average current in a multiplexed LED, you'll get the same light, but with a little less current. Saves a bit of battery life.

The main reason is to save wires or connections between the LEDs and the controller IC. You'll also have less driver transistors. You can arrange the LEDs in a matrix, hence less connections that if you had one for each LED. The controller IC is basically a microcontroller. So it's easy to implement multiplexing in firmware.

I'm not sure how they used to do it, but to my knowledge, both Pulsar and Omega had mulitplexed displays. If could be that the refresh frequency is very different from the Majestyk watch, so it looks different.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've never thought much about chasing down an L.E.D. , but now the deed is done.









Now that I'm old and blind, I find it extremely hard to read L.C.D.s , let's see how I do with one of these.

The seller is going to wonder what the hell happened today.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

I mentioned Jon & RLT in my payment message (yes, yes, I'm supposed to be getting a bl**din vacuum cleaner, but what's a boy to do?).

Maybe I should have just kept quiet - he'd have been wondering for years to come what little golden snippet of marketing prompted so many buyers to arrive on the same day. Nah, that would just be mean.

Last one through customs is a big girl's blouse!!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great post Jon. Looks really cool although i'm not sure it's for me just yet. I really don't think you can go wrong with something that looks that well built for that price though. Looks like you upped his business for the day anyway. You charging for reviews yet? 

I like Ketiljo's explanation of how the multiplexing works too. I almost understood it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Being in Canada myself you missed an even better deal last week when he had 2 blue & 2 red for $99 bucks


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you miss it James? Quite fancy one of the blue too! (Wife isn't home yet so I'm safe typing this!!)

First reserve, please :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

No but a buddy of mine got a couple sets I almost grabbed last week when they were down to his last two full sets. I think there used to be a v2 also, well yes there was a v2 also


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats an excellent report Jon and a very nice watch but i,m going to stick to my 1970s Texas Instruments version and wait for someone to flip one in the SC. :thumbsup:.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

And he's sold another one - to me.

Received a vintage Wittnaeur today with a dodgy module

The Majestyk will tide me over until I can see if I can get this one running more reliably.

thanks for the tip Jon


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

James said:


> No but a buddy of mine got a couple sets I almost grabbed last week when they were down to his last two full sets. I think there used to be a v2 also, well yes there was a v2 also


Well, buddy needs to know there is likely to be an enthusiastic market in the UK if he ever gets bored!

I've been looking for an LED since the electronic forum got me thinking about the 70s stuff I used to wear (and probably used to mark out goalposts or something equally horrendous). But I was put off by the relatively small size of most LED/LCD stuff. This one seems to be on the distinctly chunky side.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Couldn't resist, just ordered one.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Me too, bargain of the decade. :thumbup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Great find & excellent write-up Jon. :thumbup:

So, am I reading it right, the blue ones are $59, but the red ones off the bay are $29?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Busy thread this, great write up though. Just grabbed one myself.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, I go to sleep and you all buy the discounted stock up, LOL

I saw the 4 for $99 deal James, I was foolish not to buy a few sets to put away really, but you know me... brassic. LOL

Sharky, I didnt see the $59 deal but I expect if there are only a few blues ones left then he may well have stopped the ebay listing for them. If you want blue and dont mind 60bucks then its still a sweet deal to be honest. You dont get much for that cash these days. However the red ones at 30 is deal of the decade as has been said.

What has also been said is that the vintage LEDs do tend to be on the small size and that's not something you can say of this watch, its a good solid chunk.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn you Jon, there I was determined not to buy a watch this month and then you go and post this :taz:

Hopefully just ordered a blue one of their site and seriously thinking about buying a red one off fleabay now too.

Guess I'm just a sucker for that 70's look :afro:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh, sorry Gary! Well I say that... but... I think Ive done you a favour to be honest LOL :lol:

Yup.....Its '70s all the way for us! 

Im looking forward to the 'new arrival - M1' posts... should be lots of great pics!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'd seen the model on Ebay before but until I saw your review of it I wouldn't buy as I was unsure of the quality (I've bought tat before). Having read what your thoughts were on it I had to get it. Just hope its not to bloody big for my girly wrists now.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nah you'll be fine mate. Sure the watch itself is large and the bracelet is bangle like, but thats just the way you wear it - The idea being that its out there and youre not hiding it, proper 70s style. To be honest i think once the links wear in (theyre very tight when new) it will flow round the wrist more but for now I love its hoopyness, its very much like a Speedsonic.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

feenix said:


> I'd seen the model on Ebay before but until I saw your review of it I wouldn't buy as I was unsure of the quality (I've bought tat before). Having read what your thoughts were on it I had to get it. Just hope its not to bloody big for my girly wrists now.


Me too - saw them a while ago but couldn't tell if they were worth a punt. Jon's write-up was pretty convincing (no pressure mate!).

Looking forward to the arrival. As for blue - I'd like one, but the Mrs Wife says they make her eyes go funny :blink: ("Like the blue Christmas lights"??). Red sure has the classic feel, so I'm pleased to have got in there before the rush really took off!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I actually think Jon could sell me an Alpha.. 

Great post.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

AbingtonLad said:


> Did you miss it James? Quite fancy one of the blue too! (Wife isn't home yet so I'm safe typing this!!)
> 
> First reserve, please :lol:


Perhaps I do now


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL you guys! Im not pushing anything here, these are just a bargain and you lot love to save a bit of cash on something cool, all simple WIS'onomics really LOL


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great thread Jon - thank for sharing :thumbsup:

My brother will be happy when his birthday comes


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

He put another 10 up for sale yesterday and three have gone already.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> He put another 10 up for sale yesterday and three have gone already.:lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Goes to show what a strong tool personal recommendation is when it comes to selling something.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

feenix said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > He put another 10 up for sale yesterday and three have gone already.:lol:
> ...


now five gone and i am about to make it six.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


That was me. 

(thanks again Jon)


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

I sense an extension to this thread... Majestyk Monday! The way things are going just about every regular member will be able to take part :lol:

Of course some will even be able to make it a Blue Monday.

And cheers for the heads-up Jon. Of course non-one holds you responsible for any kind of recommendation. But we do know you have impeccable taste, so these better be good!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

O.K., when this watch arrives, will it make me like this guy?










:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

meh, I went for one too last night  Been thinking about getting a vintage LED for a while, but the prices didn't agree with me so this'll do instead


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Boy, the sales forum is going to be busy in a few weeks time :clap: .


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Boy, the sales forum is going to be busy in a few weeks time :clap: .


:lol:

Once they are sold out on the Bay, the prices should go through the roof.

Later,

William


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Just bought one 

Couldnt resist it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Just got one!!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

We'll have to do a head count, he only made 500 in each colour, half of them could end up on here.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Must resist, must resist.......


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

frogspawn said:


> Must resist, must resist.......


Go on, Go on, you know you want one! lol :hypocrite:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

only 2 left at this time


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey these are moving fast, there cant be many left now I would think. I find it amazing that neither of the UK forums seemed to have any idea of the brand or the deal, it just goes to show you how weve shunned LEDs for too long really, luckily weve seen the light etc.

I dont think the sales forums will be full of these, theyre great value and cheap enough to keep as a pick up and use watch. they look cool and you can wear them with a suit or jeans, even for occasional wear they work at this price.

Majestyk Monday should be fun, I know quite a few guys who have bought and not said so on here, Maybe we should try to get the most bizarre / funky / cool M1 photo (no pics on the motorway tho... oh hell why not! LOL)

Anyway, I hope you guys like these as much as i do, I look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh and to add... so much for the forumers not liking quartz... :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

JonW said:


> Oh and to add... so much for the forumers not liking quartz... :lol:


That was a given. Only someone not reading the forum could suggest that


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just one left now

since my prs 10 is going into the pot on the dark side mine will probably end up as my work watch.

not a huge quartz fan but then there is no misaligned second hand with a big clonky tick to annoy me ardon:


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Grabbed one too after following this link for a few days! Thirty sovs, as our Arthur would have put it, is just too good a price to miss. And when it arrives I can float gently back to the '70', when I was desperate to get an LED watch but couldn't afford the bonkers money they were asking at the time. Can anyone remember how much these things cost when they first appeared? I recall that it was lots - in the hundreds, but I may be havering.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

I bought an LED in i think 1976 and it cost 29.99! (my wages were 9.99 a week!)

Paul


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Gits 

I could well be in deep poo for this but sod it, just bought the last one listed


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

who is holding the bets


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Another batch has been listed.

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, he cant have more left... I exchanged emails with Jeff last evening and he said he was being rushed off his feet with these orders and hoped people would understand if it took him a few days to get them all out the door. I told him people would, the poor bloke will spend his weekend boxing them up i bet. LOL


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nine red left on the bay,

Is the blue remarkably "better" than the red?

I have an e-mail in to buy the blue but no response back yet...

What should I do ????

I'm not seeing any other way to contact him other than sending the order form.

I have not received an order confirmation yet.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

watchking1 said:


> I have an e-mail in to buy the blue but no response back yet...
> 
> What should I do ????


Me too, I bought a red one of ebay as a back up plan, just in case the blue one's aren't available. I'm guessing the guy's snowed under with orders and enquiries, I'm sure we'll hear soon enough though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guys, in a word 'yes', from what ive been told he is indeed a bit snowed under. You can contact him through ebay, but if youve already sent emails another way youd be duplicating and giving him more to read, which will make him slower to respond, so perhaps give him a bit more time to get through it all? He's a good bloke and will do his best to help you from my own experience.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

watchking1 said:


> Is the blue remarkably "better" than the red?


Im not sure anyone would say 'better', I would just say 'different'. I have a number of vintage red LEDs and for me when getting something new I wanted blue. Im a sucker for blue LEDs and fitted them to my (sadly now departed) Caterham's dash, the blue glow is just something I like. Nowt wrong with red, in fact its more retro. You pays yer money and takes yer choice, otherwise the two watches are the same. HTH.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

OK

I got a hold of Jeff and he is swamped thanks to Jon









He had one blue one left and I snagged it.

Dunno why but imagine I'll know when I see/feel/wear it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

Just got one from eBay. Â£30.17. Now 8 left. I've seen these before on the website and really liked them but

they were a bit too much for me to spend.

Very many thanks to Jon.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys, Ive been wearing mine solid since I got it and have to say Im really enjoying it. great weight and size and really quite dressy. People are drawn to it and you can see them wonder what it is as its not got any hands and looks 'blank'. LOL


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like he may have finally run out. I see he has closed down the latest auction.

I just wanted to highlight that although these are of particularly good quality, there are others out there, also Red and Blue are not the only colours :smartass: . Here are of few of my modern ones


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

It would be great to have the whole lot in once place and review them really,... anyone up for it?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got both a red and blue one incoming so I'll no doubt take a few snaps when they arrive :thumbsup:.

Never had an LED watch before so I'm really looking forward to these.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Out of curiosity what did the MKII version look like, any one got any pics?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought there was one in this thread, its the same case but an all one colour xtal... here is a pic:

robbed from net...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Jon. I think I prefer the MKI, I like the split xtal and lob sided nature of it, more in keeping with the 70's somehow.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I felt the MK2 was more 70s as it had the full coloured xtal, but see your point. im happy with my M1, in fact Ive not stopped wearing it since it landed, cant say fairer than that LOL


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

on the bay of E one advertised in Penzance for Â£140 buy it now- :thumbsdown:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

There's a UK site which is trying to sell them for Â£105 + Â£5.50 postage!

So does that mean I've got Â£80 to spend now or is that just female logic 

Sorry Caroline if you're reading this :blush:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Gary, didnt you buy two? ...youve Â£160 to spend! :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:clap: :thumbup: Good point mate I hadn't thought of that. I don't think the bank manager will approve of my logic though some how.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, ive spoken on email to Jeff about the auction getting pulled. He still has between 10 and 20 left of the red ones, no more blue at all. He's decided that he may as well sell them from his own website and if you want one you should drop him an email directly and say you found the info in this thread, hes on: [email protected]


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm liking the looks of the MK1 in blue !!

Hopefully, I'll get mine this week!!

My wife will think I've gone bonkers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

She doesnt think youve gone bonkers about these watch things already? amazing...


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Just to wet the appetite for any of you waiting for the postie...




























Had mine for a couple of years. Very accurate and a regular wearer. Display is extremely bright and easy to read in daylight, but a bugger to photograph.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics Makky! Looks, er... just like mine! LOL


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

It does look very tasty there! Hoping my red version will look as good


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is a Danish newspaper ad for a Majestyk, can anyone translate it for us?


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

JonW said:


> Here is a Danish newspaper ad for a Majestyk, can anyone translate it for us?


Something like this:

"If you miss the seventies or just want a retro watch, that are only made in 500 ps, you can do something with it. The canadian company Majestyk has made a super cool LED wrist watch that has a design from the happy seventies. The stainless retro watch is not for people with weak wrists. Majestyk haven't made a light weight watch, but a real gentlements thing of a full 165g with a 5cm wide display and it's more than a 1cm thick. The watch is water resistant to 50m and it comes with a one year lithitum battery. LED means light emitting diodes and in the best seventies retro style, it can flash like a bicycle light when you press the buttons. I has a 12 or 24 hour display and a calendar. The Majestyk retro can be ordered on the web-site and comes in a large black gift box. The box contains a document stating the number of the 500 produced. Thumbs up!"


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, Thanks mate in under 7 hours we have it translated, you cant do it that quick if you contracted out the job, Thanks so much! 

'Sigur vi bare' to you!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

JonW said:


> Wow, Thanks mate in under 7 hours we have it translated, you cant do it that quick if you contracted out the job, Thanks so much!
> 
> 'Sigur vi bare' to you!  :thumbsup:


That means "we say" :wink2: "knÃ¦hÃ¸j karse" is what you meant. It translates to "knehigh garden cress" but means "cool" or so. I had to google it since I'm not danish.

What you can say, is "tommel opp" (thumbs up).


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh ooops, there goes my command of Danish... Im a slow leaner LOL

I think with every Majestyk photo on the forum it should also have 'tommel opp :thumbsup: ' as well... call me a traditionalist, but the Danes got this one summed up ok I reckon


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

waiting for watch to arrive .... must remain calm .... waiting for watch to arrive .... must remian calm .... waiting for watch to arrive .... must remiain calm ....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I got a 'shipped' email yesterday.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no email yet .... must remain calm .... no email yet .... must remain calm .... no email yet .... must remain calm ....


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

No e-mail yet.

Gonna take a while coming from Canada though. Probably not as long a wait as the UK gang....

Customs and all may be the great equilizer though :furious:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Customs should be cheap on a 30bucks watch I would hope...


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

JonW said:


> Customs should be cheap on a 30bucks watch I would hope...


Not if you get hit with the Â£8 handling fee...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

WatchKing is in the USA, Id have thought 30bucks would slip in no trouble there... what do I know LOL

30 USD is 18 quid... isnt that ok for the UK limits? we'll soon see i guess...


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I was thinking limit was $36 and not Â£36 for UK for some reason, I've been working for too long today.

Yeah it should get into UK ok, came to about Â£30 posted.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

watchking1 said:


> No e-mail yet.
> 
> Gonna take a while coming from Canada though. Probably not as long a wait as the UK gang....
> 
> Customs and all may be the great equilizer though :furious:


Bah, I live in Ontario... so that makes you 3 times closer then I am. It will be interesting to see who gets theirs first.









Later,

William


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Robert said:


> I got a 'shipped' email yesterday.


So did I. :clapping:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Just got my 'shipped' e-mail


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just received an e-mail from Jeff and watch was shipped out Tuesday via Canadian Post :thumbup:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

The tax free maximum for UK import is Â£18. Depending on what rate Customs use, $30 is just over the threshold. VAT would therefore only be a few pence but Royal Mail/Parcelforce add on their fees. Hopefully Customs will ignore $30. Jeff of course may be generous and send us the watch as a "gift".

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Grrrr... No email for me yet.

Having been burned already by the grasping Post Office, I asked when I bought the watch that it be marked 'as gift' so hopefully he'll remember to do that. By the way, when I grumbled to the Post Office about their charge I was told that the seller should mark it 'as a gift' because I am buying it as a gift for myself and not for trade. Sound like horlicks to me, but if that's their official take on it then we should ensure that we ask all sellers to mark it as a gift in future.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I have got a confirmation for a red one, sadly too late to get the blue. Will be very interested to see how it is in the flesh.

Thanks JonW for the original heads up on such a bargain


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

No email confirmation of shipping yet for me but they'll get here sooner or later. I can't wait for them to arrive :jump:

I'm hoping, because of the low cost, customs will overlook them. Fingers crossed and all that.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

got an email (sort of) the watch(es) i have ordered have been shipped.

they are either red or blue and do have batteries but they may need changing unless they dont.

i may have received two emails as jeff is busy due to sudden demand and automated.

:notworthy: my kind of guy by the sounds of things...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

GaryH said:


> The tax free maximum for UK import is *Â£18*.


It is, but its Â£18 inclusive of post and packing charge. So its well over the threshold.

Still we live in hope


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow, My new red majestyk has just been delivered, No 80/500. Fantastic delivery time, 3 days from Canada to the UK!!!

It looks fantastic, pics to follow.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

As promised, quick pic.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pic Bill, loving the clear display shot!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great Bill, can't wait for mine to arrive now!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rennug (Feb 16, 2009)

Been following this thread since it started. I've become such a compulsive saver that even this bargain wasn't tempting me to dip my hand into my pocket. However, temptation finally got the better of me and I'm following the lead. I've ordered 2 reds - one for me and one for my brother for his b'day. They do look great and if the build quality is as good in the flesh as it looks from the photos then it's a great catch. As Dowsing already mentioned, cheers to JonW for the heads up on this one.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> got an email (sort of) the watch(es) i have ordered have been shipped.
> 
> they are either red or blue and do have batteries but they may need changing unless they dont.
> 
> ...


I received the same message yesterday. :huh:

Still not sure what it means.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

I have just got back from work and my red majestyk M1 was sat waiting for me to get home 3 days Canada to the UK and no customs charges fantastic. I think its a great watch everything I expected and more what a bargain. All I can say is thanks JonW for the initial post and a big thanks to Jeff for producing such a nice watch.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no watch yet .... must stay calm .... no watch yet .... must stay calm .... no watch yet .... must stay calm

i flamin' hate waiting for a watch :fear:


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

My first M1 arrived today and was waiting for me to get home, second one on route. Its a great watch and well worth the money, going out tonight so I will be giving it an outing.

Thanks JonW for the tip on these, a great watch and i enjoyed your review.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Irfan said:


> Mine arrived this morning. Fantastic watch but the bracelet doesn't resize small enough to fit me comfortably. I'm a little disappointed that the LED display doesn't stay on either, it only displays for three seconds. Overall its a keeper, one for wearing to the cinema or at night


I think the 3 second display means the battery will last a year or so, if the display was on all the time you may need a new battery every week. :wink2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

OK, lets just clear one thing up: You guys, in the U.K., who have received your watches, *SUCK*. :crybaby:

If I'm lucky, I won't see mine until Tuesday or Wednesday next week, and I live in the country it's coming from. :wallbash:

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> OK, lets just clear one thing up: You guys, in the U.K., who have received your watches, *SUCK*. :crybaby:
> 
> If I'm lucky, I won't see mine until Tuesday or Wednesday next week, and I live in the country it's coming from. :wallbash:
> 
> ...


 spent 3 months working in ottawa a few years back - nov, dec & jan.

coldest i have ever been, some of the best fun i have ever had and ...

further from anywhere else than everywhere else is form every otherwhere(else) especially if you try and drive :rofl2:.

go canada :thumbup:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Did everyone who ordered through ebay get a confirmation message?

Haven't had any communication from the seller at all yet :huh:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> Did everyone who ordered through ebay get a confirmation message?
> 
> Haven't had any communication from the seller at all yet :huh:


No confirmation for me yet either. I'm trying to be calm about it but my natural impatience is doing my head in. I'm sure they'll be here soon enough.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

No confirmation for me either, but then again .................................... Number 476 was waiting for me when I got home, so who needs a confirmation message? :starwars: M

Only just wearable on my wrist (I had to remove five links) but the semi-rigid band makes it feel like a bangle if I have it any looser. Great watch, great value. Thanks for the tip Jon.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad these are arriving and people are enjoying them. In talking to Jeff the bracelet is meant to be more bangle like than something like a normal watch, its part of the design. I really liked it as its hoop and think the design is different and it feels nice on the wrist actually. Im sure the links will wear in and it will come a little closer to the wrist over time, but right now Im loving that feeling of not being gripped. Also the head doesnt flop about so it all stays in place, same with all watches ive tried of this wide case design (Omega CQ and PloProf included).

Sorry for not mentioning the LED only stays lit for a few secs... I assumed (never assume!) that people would know that. I guess since Ive been around this style of watch since they came out in the 70s that I just expect that to be the case. What has been said above is quite correct, if it was lit 24/7 the battery would be flat very quickly.

Hope people are having as much fun with these as I am. Im off to show mine off to another WIS mate (and forumer) today and so far everyone who has seen it has agreed with my excitement and that you cant go wrong for the price.

So wheres the rest of the pics of those that's landed? you know I only do this stuff for your pics...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

My "Big Red" was in the mailbox when I got home.

Man, it's certainly not for the limp wristed. What a wonderful whopping hunk. Managed to fit the bracelet perfectly within minutes, set the time & date and have already put some serious strain on the battery...it's just too much fun tapping that button over & over again. It's like I'm 10 years old again.

But, y'all should've seen the look on the 710's face when I showed it to her...

...absolute horror. :rofl:

(pics to follow...after everyone's asleep)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Is that pics of the 710's horror stricken face or pics of the watch? 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> In talking to Jeff the bracelet is meant to be more bangle like than something like a normal watch


I bought a ladies watch? Bangle? What the heck is that?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Is that pics of the 710's horror stricken face or pics of the watch?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Ya' know, to this day I still consider her the most beautiful woman on the planet, but that look freaks me out every time. Trust me...you don't want to see it. :fear:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Man, it's certainly not for the limp wristed. What a wonderful whopping hunk.





watchking1 said:


> I bought a ladies watch? Bangle? What the heck is that?


 :yahoo:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been wearing the M1 all week... tonight we are out for dinner so I grabbed an Omega TC2 in YGF and my Mrs said... 'youre not going out like that are you?', I said 'Well, yellow gold isnt really me, but hey its 70s Bling...' She said 'It looks old fashioned... who cares about the gold? put the other one back on....' Hmm... :lookaround:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Well it's here despite the best efforts of the Post Office! (Who managed to annihilate the packaging.)

And I have to say it's absolutely great. The Mrs Wife described it as a 'bit 70s gay' but that's actually a compliment in her books :lol:

About to re-size the bangle (sorry bracelet) but it's such great quality for such a low price. Amazing stuff. I also like the fact the display only comes on when you press, and then for only a few seconds. Kinda makes the whole 'telling the time' thing a bit more... personal!

Great stuff Jon. Pics will no doubt start to flood onto the thread - with no apologies to those who are yet to receive :wink2:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Right, quick update - removed 3 links for my relatively average 7.75 wrist (remove 1 link from the 'top' of the bracelet - as you look at it on the wrist - and 2 from the bottom to give a more comfortable fit. I know 'cos I did it the other way reound to start with and snipped my wrist in the clasp  )

Once you've done that the watch is amazingly comfortable, despite giving the appearance of still being too big. Ah, it's like real bloke jewellery and a watch all in one! (And don't tell me you've never secretly hankered after a bit of 70s retro gay bling!)

Tried to photograph it but here's the catch: the display lights up for 4 seconds, my camera takes 4.1 seconds to focus. So no photo as yet. But I did notice the phenomenon Jon was talking about - strangely, look at the watch via the camera display and you can see the display stepping through various phases. For those of you who have seen it, a bit like the 'bomb' wrist device used by the alien in Predator. Actually very cool.

Et voila!









One final thing: if you haven't got yours yet, you'll be pleased to know that the package has the correct price on it... :wink2:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

balla said:


> I have just got back from work and my red majestyk M1 was sat waiting for me to get home 3 days Canada to the UK and no customs charges fantastic.


3 Days?! Bloody hell that's quick, whenever I buy stuff from over the pond using USPS priority it always takes about 10 days :S


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Clum said:


> balla said:
> 
> 
> > I have just got back from work and my red majestyk M1 was sat waiting for me to get home 3 days Canada to the UK and no customs charges fantastic.
> ...


I did not expect it to be so quick in my conformation message on Tuesday 2th Jeff stated one to two weeks for delivery so I was expecting it some time next week end. I initially thought the package was a NOS Shanghai 7221 I have been waiting for (which has arrived today)I am very pleased the post office gods must have been smiling on me.

I would love to add a few photos but with my cheap camera I am unable to get shots of the watch with its display on at the moment as my camera takes to long to focus. I will say however that the watch is nicer than even jonW's excellent photos make it out to be Â£30 well spent for sure. If I had one complaint it would be that the clasp is totally wrong for the watch and seems like a bit of an afterthought it does not look right on the watch and does not fit the excellent bracelet very well at all if it were me I would have designed the bracelet with a hidden clasp but besides this minor niggle the watch is brilliant on the wrist it looks and feels like it cost Â£100's.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Pleased to hear people are enjoying their Bombastic Majestyks!

'bit 70s gay...' superb LOL! Pmsl! :lol:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Oh my, what did I get myself into.*

*
*

*
So let me get this straight:*



> She said 'It looks old fashioned... who cares about the gold? put the other one back on....' Hmm...





> Ah, it's like real bloke jewellery and a watch all in one! (And don't tell me you've never secretly hankered after a bit of 70s retro gay bling!)





> The Mrs Wife described it as a 'bit 70s gay' but that's actually a compliment in her books


I'm thinking Richard Simmons and his "Getting Fit to the '70s" workout tape :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Got mine today.

The postman left it outside, rather than ringing the bell to tell us it was there - the girlfriend's mum found it when she came over just now :blink:

My god, it's huge.

Am definitely going to have to resize that bracelet.

I love it. Amy's not convinced, though.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Jon for the original write up, another one landed here in Kent this morning. My fourteen year old daughter is very much into design and retro fashion so I bought one for her. She says that she loves it; can't ask more than that.

Special thanks to Jeff who very kindly sized the strap/bracelet right down to it's minimum prior to posting :thumbsup: .


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

watchking1 said:


> I'm thinking Richard Simmons and his "Getting Fit to the '70s" workout tape :crybaby: :crybaby:


Blimey, you do need help. Gay is one thing.. .Richard Simmons is a different league altogether! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

watchking1 said:


> *Oh my, what did I get myself into.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Hold on... dont misquote me... The quote you have for me is about an Omega TC2 in yellow gold. The watch I was told to put back on, was the M1...

Good to hear people are having some little rays of sunshine in cold winter, you'll soon warm up with enough button presses!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Still more than happy with mine. I've been wearing it since it arrived;










Although to be fair I've got to admit I've made a slight alteration to make it sit a little more comfortably on the wrist :tongue2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

feenix said:


> Still more than happy with mine. I've been wearing it since it arrived;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


strap size?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Still more than happy with mine. I've been wearing it since it arrived;
> ...


18mm notched back to around 14mm. Feels comfortable now though


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Thought I was too late but Jeff still has a few reds so I'm having one of them. I don't suppose it will get a lot of wear; WBM says it is a Cyberman's watch but I bet the lads at work will think it cryogenically cool. I'm looking forward to it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looking good, Feenix!!

I feel better now except I'll have to dig to find a 18mm strap...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

watchking1 said:


> Looking good, Feenix!!
> 
> I feel better now except I'll have to dig to find a 18mm strap...


Thanks.

In the original picture I hadn't coloured the cuts in the notches, here are a couple more pictures, taken after I filled the cuts, including one from the back so you can see what it was I did.

The pins in the watch head only come out one way, they have a burr on one end, this is the end you want to pus out. I cut the band with a standard pair of notching pliars and coloured the cuts with a matching permanent marker (this is esential if you don't want light 'bits' to show.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I less sure about such a thin strap, but maybe a 26mm or above would work? hmm...

I love mine on the bracelet, but I guess each to his own.

FWIW I contacted Jeff and asked about whats left, he has some red ones and anyone who wants one should drop him an email about it, hes pulled the ebay auctions now as he couldnt keep track of the remaining stock and didnt want to sell things he didnt have, there are very few left it seems.

Im still wearing mine... is this some kind of record I wonder for me? :jawdrop:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i was thinking (stand back now this could get messy!) that other than Mike's argos navitimer thread this must have about the best replies to watch price ratio on the forum.

as cost/replies equals	naff all / quite a few at this stage and growing.

not sure what that means in the real world but then i havn't even had a cup of tea yet.

 spelling again


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

JonW said:


> I less sure about such a thin strap, but maybe a 26mm or above would work? hmm...


I know what you mean, personally though I like 18mm :dance:

I may get hold of Skagen mesh yet and grind that down, see what that looks like on it. I reckon it will look great on that. I'll give it some thought :blink:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Just a quickie to say how accurate my M1 is, I set it with my atomic clock on Friday and it hasn't dropped a second! :thumbup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Still no arrival for me, I was really hoping they'd turn up on Saturday, oh well :down: .

Out of curiosity what's the lug width to the outside of the lugs? I'm thinking a bit of DIY rubber slaughtering might be interesting :yes:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Feenix it would look great if you could get a really wide mesh to fit, hmm...

Gary, what dimension do you need? lug width (strap gap) and then the width of each lug? and the total width?


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

*015 / 500* has landed and I am very impressed.

It is indeed a solid piece and the finish is great.

Jeff was great to deal with and I was lucky to bag a blue one as well.

It should arrive within a day or two.

My thanks to you Jon for the heads up.:thumbup:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup, nice one Jon and nice one Jeff - from 022/500!

(How many do we reckon RLT members have picked up altogether??)


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

AbingtonLad said:


> (How many do we reckon RLT members have picked up altogether??)


YOU could always try and have a tally up.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

feenix said:


> AbingtonLad said:
> 
> 
> > (How many do we reckon RLT members have picked up altogether??)
> ...


Did try, gave up! Jeff's the guy to ask, I suppose... hmmm.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well i dont think Jeff would know where we all came from... maybe we should allocate numbers in order of receipt... that makes me number 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Postmans just been and.......still no watch.

I hate the waiting!!!!!!

Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I hope he's giving you all a good discount on these, as his business must be booming now


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Phil, it was a sell off at or below cost, so whilst hes sold a lot I dont think hes exactly quids in. Shame, hes a good guy who had a great idea, and saw his watch into production. A dream many of us have I bet. Less keen on the idea of sell offs and money tied up in stock tho


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

number 089/500 arrived safely today :man_in_love: :clapping:


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Finally got a few moments alone with the camera yesterday (crazy busy fun weekend...the boy's first Monster Truck show, Super Bowl party, etc., etc.)

So, here are a couple that turned out OK...



















But my signature poolside wrist shot? Not so good...










My technique:

1. Wear watch on left wrist, hold camera in right hand

2. Press camera button half way for auto-focus to kick in.

3. Extend right pinky finger and press button on watch.

4. Pull back camera and center watch in frame.

5. Giggle briefly at flickering digital readout in viewfinder.

6. Stop giggling & press camera button fully to complete shot.

7. Repeat.


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine also arrived today! Quite a classy and well-constucted lump. It looks like it wouldn't be out of place in a Star Trek movie. Futuristic in a nostalgic way. I noted the comments of others about the clasp, but it seems OK to me. I think that the bracelet itself is a superb and important element of the whole design package - I'll wait with interest to see how others look with alternative straps. Telling the time on it is wonderfully quirky. I quite like the fact that you have to press a button to access the time. As another has commented, it make the process somehow more personal.

I notice that the ebay blurb said that it was water resistant. I'm assuming that means that a splash here or there won't do it any harm but don't shower with it.

So, all in all, a great buy. Not one to wear all the time but a nice reminder of a previous age at a very reasonable price. Hope you all enjoy yours when they arrive.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

What you need Sharkie is a pretty assistant, poolside, to help you take those shots.

Now if only there were someone who could help... hmmm.(Are Majestyks belly-button-sweat proof?) :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> What you need Sharkie is a pretty assistant, poolside, to help you take those shots.
> 
> Now if only there were someone who could help... hmmm.(Are Majestyks belly-button-sweat proof?) :lol:


Ain't gonna happen. She actually shuddered with disgust when she saw it on my wrist...like she just saw the Elephant Man or something.

I tell ya'...this thing is the ultimate chick repellent. :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Oh oh, it was in the mailbox at noon. :thumbsup: #354. I removed all of the links and put it in the second smallest clasp hole and it fits perfectly. When I take the watch off, the bracelet retains the exact shape of my wrist. I wish I could have this bracelet on all of my watches. I forgot how simple old style digitals were to set, no thinking needed. Oddly enough it takes the same battery as my glucometer. One thing I have noticd is that lint rags should be made from the same stuff as this watch, it really attracts it. I didn't have time to play much with the camera, but I grabbed some quickies with the SLR, tripod and remote release.










The obligatory wrist shot.










A classic "ten to two" shot to highlight the logo. :naughty:

Later,

William


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> I tell ya'...this thing is the ultimate chick repellent. :lol:


I hope not, I bought one for the missus for Valentines :lol:

Actually now I come to think about it :naughty:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Was looking on ebay for one of these as I really do like them but could not find any more except this.....160399736161 :jawdrop:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes _ came across that one on the bay a few days ago, but was keeping it quiet in case there was a rush


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want one, email Jeff at Majestyk and see what he has left...


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Flycaster said:


> Was looking on ebay for one of these as I really do like them but could not find any more except this.....160399736161 :jawdrop:


Wow, anybody know what a decent price would be to pay for that? (Or is that how much it's worth?)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hmm, just be careful guys... the blue MK2's are not great buys, there is a long story behind them and many have movement issues. grab a M1 and be happy is my mantra with these.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

The Blue #434/500 arrived today and it is a kicker.

Ain't no girls watch for sure !! The bracelet is like a vintage Omega Lobster bracelet and very kool !!

Any way to set the seconds? I've got everything lined up but the seconds...

Thanks Jon for all your help and hooking us all up with a very nice watch at a decent price :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Jennifer. Goodbye Jennifer. 4th post and last post, me thinks.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

How annoying that 12 pages into a great thread some eedjit posts a link to a site selling fake watches?

Thank you Mods, for erasing Jennifer from the face of RLT!

P.S. Still wearing 022/500... must be some kind of record


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I missed Jennifer... ahh well. Were the fakes actually fake Majestyks? Amusingly (or not) Jeff was telling me the M1 was faked! So beware as there are some out there. There are actually two kinds and both cost more than the real deal at the mo. mental.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah Jenny got zapped... and thanks to all those who reported the posts :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Differant I suppose,the Omega is nice though.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

JonW said:


> I missed Jennifer... ahh well. Were the fakes actually fake Majestyks? Amusingly (or not) Jeff was telling me the M1 was faked! So beware as there are some out there. There are actually two kinds and both cost more than the real deal at the mo. mental.


Nah, Jennifer was touting... wait for it... fake Omegas, Rolexes and Tags! Can you believe that? The imagination of some people...

She'll be asking you to review them next, Jon! :lol:


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Red #088 arrived this morning

Nice, 710 declared it "fully 70s pornstar" and said I should undo a few shirt buttons and get a massive medallion

Might have to ask Roy to change my board name to Dirk


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just had a call from the better half to say mine have arrived  . Can't wait to get home now, only 7.5 hours to go...... and counting!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

291 just arrived. It's very cool and nicely built, but the bracelet is too huge for my wrists


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Clum said:


> 291 just arrived. It's very cool and nicely built, but the bracelet is too huge for my wrists


Same here - the bracelet is massive plus I think I may have ruined the chance of ever re-sizing it  Ridiculously tiny screw heads + crappy quality screwdrivers + not much patience = a mess....Whoops :crybaby:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > 291 just arrived. It's very cool and nicely built, but the bracelet is too huge for my wrists
> ...


Aren't they split pins? So you just hammer them out from the other side?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, 'hammer' may be a bit ott... just push them out, from the non-split side, using something like the pointy end of a burgeon spring bar tool (if you have one).

They come out relatively easily, once you get the idea.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paulus said:


> Red #088 arrived this morning
> 
> Nice, 710 declared it "fully 70s pornstar" and said I should undo a few shirt buttons and get a massive medallion


Er... you dont already have a massive 'medallion'?! LOL



MarkDavey said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > 291 just arrived. It's very cool and nicely built, but the bracelet is too huge for my wrists
> ...


LOL, Mark, youre not serious? surely?! ...the clue is the arrows... push the pins in the direction of the arrows, they go back in the opposite way of course, so look at them as they come out so you can see how they fit... simpler than screws.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I should also add... the bergoen tool may do it, but be careful as you may break the tool. I use a simple strap tool from Roy I bought years back, and also a huge pliers like thing I bought from Doxa many moons back. the doxa one is better but an unwieldy beast.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

JonW said:


> I should also add... the bergoen tool may do it, but be careful as you may break the tool. I use a simple strap tool from Roy I bought years back, and also a huge pliers like thing I bought from Doxa many moons back. the doxa one is better but an unwieldy beast.


You can get pin pushers very cheaply from Ebay, amongst other places.

I recently got hold of the Bergeon pin removal tool. Expensive to buy retail but a fantastic tool. No more scratches on my bracelets :comando:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, Id rather not break the Bergeon strap tool... they tend to snap and force the broken end to clatter across the watch...

I say 'cheap strap tool' in my previous post of course I mean 'cheap bracelet tool', the one with a small screw wheel and a black body. Ive had it years and it works well. they dont break even on very tough pins.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

LOL, I didn't mean THAT bracelet tool myself, I meant this bracelet tool;










Fantastic piece of kit, just well over priced at the Â£200 mark.


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

I used one of the very cheap ebay ones in blue plastic to do mine (came as part of a kit for 5.49), worked OK but needed a bit of mechanical sympathy and I have the feeling that it could explode without warning.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

JonW said:


> Paulus said:
> 
> 
> > Red #088 arrived this morning
> ...


Yes Jon I was serious......I really thought they were tiny screws, ooops, what a dipstick! :duh: :blush2:

But thanks to everyones help/advise I've now managed to sort it out and sized the bracelet to perfection (had to remove all the removeable links, which I did with an embossing tool, which worked a treat and adjust the clasp) with no damage to the watch, so all's well that ends well.

I guess the moral of this tale is should have asked for help first and then could of avoided putting lots of coins in the swear box.... :bangin:

I now think it's a great watch by the way!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

MarkDavey said:


> I guess the moral of this tale is should have asked for help first and then could of avoided putting lots of coins in the swear box.... :bangin:


And stop the rest of us from having a giggle? Never!


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

JonW said:


> Er... you dont already have a massive 'medallion'?! LOL


Nah, just a huge ****

Or perhaps I am a huge ****, can't remember what she said, it was one of those though


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

still nuffin'

:thumbsdown:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

^^^^^ Snigger :to_become_senile:


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, to go with the general excitement of LED watch wearing, I've just snagged this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330402443233#ht_1763wt_941

on the bay - not bad for a fiver, I reckon!


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone got suggestions for a different strap to use on this watch? Since the first few links don't bend it's too big for me  Looks like mine might be the first on the sales forum.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Dick, I think you'll find that is an LCD watch, despite what the seller says.

I'm now waiting for delivery. I'd like to know more about the mark 2 story.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Clum said:


> Anyone got suggestions for a different strap to use on this watch? Since the first few links don't bend it's too big for me  Looks like mine might be the first on the sales forum.


Well, I've got mine on a leather at the moment, and ordered a couple of cheap mesh just to see how hard it is to alter them to fit.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

feenix said:


> LOL, I didn't mean THAT bracelet tool myself, I meant this bracelet tool;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey, now that is a piece of kit!



MarkDavey said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Paulus said:
> ...


LOL! glad its sorted now 



Paulus said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Er... you dont already have a massive 'medallion'?! LOL
> ...


:lol:



Clum said:


> Anyone got suggestions for a different strap to use on this watch? Since the first few links don't bend it's too big for me  Looks like mine might be the first on the sales forum.


I think a few guys are going to try straps on theirs by just cutting some notches in some wide straps. Have you sized it right down and given it a go tho? Its meant to not sit close to the wrist in wear and yet mine always stays put even with quite a bit of extra in the mix. Ordinarily Id not be happy with that, but it works well with this watch, it stays put and looks / feels good.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Red #*047*/500 checking in.

Sod my brothers birthday I'm thinking of keeping it for myself! 

Slightly dissapointed that others have been able to snag a 'blue' after I was told they were sold out...hey ho...still pleased with the red one though


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

JonW said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I didn't mean THAT bracelet tool myself, I meant this bracelet tool;
> ...


It is that. Truly fantastic, makes pin removal a doddle. It's also handy for screw bars as it takes screw driver bits top and bottom, and its so well machined by Bergeon, even the smallest bits meet head to head edge on.

I'm not flash, just manged to pick it up for a VERY good price.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> Im still wearing mine... is this some kind of record I wonder for me? :jawdrop:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Blue 036/500 and red 318/500 checking in :yahoo:

Excellent fun watches and very well made. Many thanks for the heads up Jon :good:

Even the missus like 'em which is just as well as the red one's for her.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Yours will be here soon Desmond don't fret my friend, your poker pals will be very envious at your next game


----------



## Fizbin (Feb 5, 2010)

> Dick, I think you'll find that is an LCD watch, despite what the seller says.
> 
> I'm now waiting for delivery. I'd like to know more about the mark 2 story.


Actually I believe that's an LED watch. LCD back light watches, that are designed to look like an LED, have a distinct glow to them, which illuminates behind or around the numbers. The best way to tell is to email the seller and ask if the numbers can be seen, continuously, even if the display (red back light) isn't activated.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My old Nixon Dork was a backlit LCD, it was fine but not very bright...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Of course the Dork also spoke the time at the push of a button, adding 'Dork' occasionally to the time


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

No 215 (red) arrived today. Very nice. Bright LED. Good quality case/strap.

Jeff's a good guy marking it as $18.

Very many thanks to Jon for the heads-up.

Wonder why the blue version requires different and 2 cells?

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

GaryH said:


> Wonder why the blue version requires different and 2 cells?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Gary


Blue LEDs need a higher voltage (3.4 to 3.6v) than red ones (1.9v). I guess it runs of a 3v litium coin cell. So you'll need two of them in series to power the blue LED.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well that's two up for sale already, wonder how many more get posted over the next few weeks :bag:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

ketiljo said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why the blue version requires different and 2 cells?
> ...


Thanks I was wondering that myself. The blue version quite a lot brighter than the red, it's almost comically bright, especially in complete darkness. I used it a few times last night and I swear the time is still scorched on my retinas. If I close my eyes it's 03:46 :blind: 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I see the first one has hit the Sales Forum.

First of many maybe?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well, got the "we tried to deliver it but you weren'y in" red note of doom from the postman.

also got one for prescription swimming goggles which have taken a week to arrive from within uk - superb!

pickup friday morning then. :jump:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

345/500 ,arrived this morning










:jump:

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I see the first one has hit the Sales Forum.
> 
> First of many maybe?


Why do you say that Paul?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

JonW said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I see the first one has hit the Sales Forum.
> ...


I would guess as most were bought as impulse buys. $30 just to see if you like it - if not its only $30. I had a desire for a LED but don't know if I'll keep it. Hopefully it is waiting at home for me.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I can agree with that, you dont get much elsewhere for $30 these days thats for sure. The price of a takeaway curry etc.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robert said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Jon, for the very reason Robert says.

I've bought a couple of LCD watches over the last 5 years; some from Roy, others from forum members...and always with the best intentions of wearing them at the time (even got a Toshi on one of them!) ... but they really were impulse buys and they never got worn. I firmly believe that's what will happen with most of these Majestyks. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You may be right Paul, as you say time will tell. Ive worn mine a lot and not just as it was a bargain, but because I like it. Ive found other people seem to like it too, which is strange as they never seem to notice what I wear normally. funny world.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I'm wearing mine with pride. Fantastic watch for the money, well engineered with lovely textures and detailing.

Got to admit, even though I don't court comments on my watches, I was a bit disappointed when no-one at work batted an eyelid yesterday. I'm guessing they're just used to me and my strange ways  .

A quick pic I've just taken, I'll do some more tomorrow time permitting. I needed to enlist the help of the missus to take this, I ran out of limbs so she pressed the button, whilst I held the reflectors and remote control. I really need a proper studio I think I've outgrown my rather Heath Robinson set-up.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

picked it up on the way to work. :thumbup:

could have sold at least one in the office.

anyway here is the q & d wrist shot




























bit difficult without a tripod and on a watch that displays for about 2 seconds










delighted for the price, we should do this more often...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


>


Gary, Thats a stunning pic! I should get the mrs to help me with mine, I can call her my 'assistant', she'd like that... 



desmondus rotundus said:


> bit difficult without a tripod and on a watch that displays for about 2 seconds


I have a few sets of photos a bit like that... :lookaround: 

Well, its friday and im still wearing mine... some sort of record, perhaps im cured of this WIS lark buy a $30 quartz... LOL


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> Gary, Thats a stunning pic! I should get the mrs to help me with mine, I can call her my 'assistant', she'd like that...


Thanks Jon. I only managed to grab a couple of frames with the LED's on as missus was getting a bit irascible with me treating her as a gopher, can't think why . Hopefully she'll help take a few more pics tomorrow.

Des, I've got more than a few pics like that too :blush:. Your last one's good though and it is a very tricky watch to photograph.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine has just arrived and is all I expected it to be. Big, bold and very heavy, red 330 is a complete contrast to my usual vintage handwinds. It is very well made without looking too mass produced and, surprisingly, WBM thinks it tolerable and unfussy. I was looking for something to wear while riding the bicycle. I think I may have found it.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

knowing what i am like i will fly through batteries on this.

i found batterymarket on t' interweb if anyone has better/cheaper source then i would appreciate it.

perhaps i could do a bulk buy somewhere and share 'em out between owners here or summut like that.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


>


PMSL - Des this q&d made me laugh out loud - fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Stuart Davies said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


other than being the anti-bailey, my main problem was that i had to press the button on the camera first then the button on the watch; then get said camera and watch lined up. this is due to the fact that the macro takes so long on my cheapie cannon ixy point and press.

only showed 4 shots, it took eleven. thankfully as this was still shooting the audio was not recorded 

that said 2 shots were wasted by me being furious and button pressing in anger, no i can't explain that either.

anyhoo glad this was well received and that i am not alone.

shame about the rugby but there we are.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well made watch but sadly just not for me.

My Blue one is up for sale on the sales corner for what I paid for it from Jeff $60 usd plus USPS shipping.

You can PM or e-mail me [email protected] :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Gary


Wow! These watches just ooze quality. Ironic perhaps that the bracelet - which seems to be the thing causing a problem for some - is the thing I like best.

I've worn my red solidly for the last couple of weeks. Undoubtedly the best $30 I'm likely to spend in this lifetime 

Now if only I had a blue one...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

There's a blue one on the sales corner as I type Kevin









Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never known one of my watches receive so much comment: "Have you been in Star Trek?" "Don't tell me what that cost, I can tell it was a fortune." "That's really James Bond." "Cool. Was it expensive?"

"That takes you back." "OH wow, red numbers, too!" "That is big and ugly." (There's always one, and he's usually the same one!) so I think it passed the workmate test.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, Tom sounds like a great day at the office! 

Its really nice to hear the stories of these as they come in. Im really glad we got on this deal, I think its the best value watch ive bought for a long time, well, its certainly the cheapest, only a Vostok ever came close, and that, well.. it wasnt a patch on this! LOL


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I love mine. Really comfortable on a leather and one not to be 'moved on'.

I just need to get around to sorting out a cheap mesh to butcher then I think it will be perfect. :man_in_love:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I cant wait to see one on a mesh. lol that will be class!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Now look what you've done Jon









I've only gone and bought one of these because of you, well the MkII anyway 

You can't really go wrong for the price and I haven't had a new toy in a while now.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

As its confession time,i better own up to buying one as well :good: looking forward to it arriving.Thanks Jon for helping me spend my money again


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My red's arrived.....





































Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Now look what you've done Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er, a MkII Rob... let me know how you go when you get it, many of the MKIIs have issues...



thorpey69 said:


> As its confession time,i better own up to buying one as well :good: looking forward to it arriving.Thanks Jon for helping me spend my money again


LOL, Well I aim to please Andy!



dapper said:


> My red's arrived.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alan!!! Great photos mate! Really nice... wish Id done some as clean and mean/moody as that.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

feenix said:


> I love mine. Really comfortable on a leather and one not to be 'moved on'.
> 
> I just need to get around to sorting out a cheap mesh to butcher then I think it will be perfect. :man_in_love:


Now thats a great idea, I think a mesh would look great on it.

I think I will have to use your idea and do that for mine when I get round to it :good:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

this watch looks like Bender from Futurama - but in a good way


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

sheepshearer said:


> this watch looks like Bender from Futurama - but in a good way


I will now hunt down a Flexo goatee for mine... superb!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

You had me worried for a bit there Jon  Thanks for the PM

I'm looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

no worries Rob, I cant wait to see it... I have my eye on a MKII as well, but we shall see. Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I wonder what delights i can unearth for you lot next... Well, I actually have something that's just landed on my desk that might interest a few... but it costs 3x the price of an M1 and does a lot less... hmm... watch this space... Foz has one too so maybe we will DeskDivers it... perhaps you lot will get a sneak preview... Jon 'Kryptyk' W...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Bloody tease :beee:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JonW said:


> Alan!!! Great photos mate! Really nice... wish Id done some as clean and mean/moody as that.


Cheers Jon, thanks for the heads-up on the M1


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Bloody tease :beee:


Well its all in the reveal... er... LOL... dont hold your breath... its a little while off yet... but we will leak it here and TZUK first 



dapper said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Alan!!! Great photos mate! Really nice... wish Id done some as clean and mean/moody as that.
> ...


No worries, Im happy people are liking these, i love mine I have to say. Everytime I push the button I think of the comment on here where someone said it was more personal than a normal watch, the time press being just for them. v cool.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Are there any M11s available?

Couldn't see any on his site and couldn't find much about them Googling.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## admin (Jun 18, 2009)

Majestyk have had enough publicty, thread now closed.


----------

